
New food delivery service tries to get you laid - speek
http://gentlemensgrub.com/index.html
======
tomjen3
Somebody took the old "there is a 20 year old living in the dorm, how will
your service help him get laid?" a little too literal.

But at least the value preposition is clear.

------
rmason
Elegant gourmet meals she will love, just warm and serve. Finally a food based
business model that makes sense.

------
abugosh
If this were a blog I'd be adding it to my RSS feed.

------
brendanhsu
The power of aphrodisiacs?

------
gotrythis
That's a pizza. LOL

~~~
greenyoda
The pizza is an example of what not to serve. If you look at the entire image
(which is unfortunately obscured by the poor page design), you'll see that the
girl took one bite out of the pizza, and then tightly crossed her legs.

------
namank
so...healthy food for manly men?

